# Sauger near Cincinnati??



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am looking to catch a nice sauger so that I can complete the Ohio River Grand Slam...any good spots near Cincinnati or do I need to head towards a dam?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Medahl in about a month should be good . The mouth of straight, white oak or red oak in Nov will get you one over 16 inches . I need a flathead for mine . I am going to hit Medahl in Nov for my flathead . If you don't have a sauger by the end of Nov . I can take you to get one .


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I have caught a few sauger at Meldahl last year from shore...I might take my boat up there sometime and run up to the dam.


----------

